# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Vấp phải ve chai

## Diyodira

Hôm qua rảnh rỗi lại đi vô đi ra bãi rác vấp phải bao này vác về luôn, chủ bãi rác còn xin lỗi mình ríu rít, thấy tội nên gửi vài chục cafe.
Dùng sao cho hết đây

----------

quocthanhheli, thuhanoi

----------


## ktshung

Cho em hỏi ngu cái là cái này làm gì vậy bác

----------


## Diyodira

mạch cách li quang đó bác, mỗi bo có 8 đường, đóng mở rele, hoặc dùng làm input/out put ...
thanks

----------


## ktshung

> mạch cách li quang đó bác, mỗi bo có 8 đường, đóng mở rele, hoặc dùng làm input/out put ...
> thanks


bác để cho em vài cái đi, Cam on bác

----------


## Totdo

nhiều quá để chật nhà bác, gởi em chục con để dành dùng từ từ

----------


## Diyodira

souvenir mỗi bác 2 bo về làm  chơi chứ bán buôn chi, hàng xịn euro đúng hệ plasma của em.
thanks

----------


## Totdo

Đăng ký 2 bo nhe bác
Lê văn minh 1064b, nguyễn tất thành, phường phú bài, thị xã hương thuỷ. Huế. Đt: 0935417382

----------


## ktshung

Nguyễn Quang Hưng
9 Chế Lan Viên - Huế, 0914002202. Bác gửi ra em thanh toán phí bác nhé, và cho em sdt em cào tặng bác cái card mất công bác đi gửi. Cám ơn bác

----------


## Diyodira

hi hi ... ok, qua tuần mình sẽ gởi cho 2 bạn.

thanks

----------


## vufree

Bác tốt bụng quá. Nếu được Bác gửi Mình 2 bộ với. Bác ở SG Mình có thể lấy trực tiếp. Cám ơn Bác nhiều

----------


## Bongmayquathem

hehe, Bác cho e ké 2 bộ với được ko ạ. Thanks bác. Nếu có thể bác gửi cho em: 53/65 Giải Phóng, phướng Tân Thành, thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột, tỉnh Đắk Lắk.
Nguyễn Văn Tuấn
0933124212. Thanks bác

----------


## Diyodira

ok, chốt danh sách nha, vậy gởi cho mỗi bạn 1 bo nhé, vì có mấy bạn alo nữa nên sợ khg đủ cho dự án của mình, vì có 2 dự án đóng mở tới gần 50role và 50 van rồi linh tinh nữa, mấy bác về chủ yếu là nghiên cứu xem mạch cách ly họ làm ra sao để phát triển bo riêng cho mình.

thanks

----------

Bongmayquathem, ktshung

----------


## quocthanhheli

Chỉ là vấp phải ve chai thôi mà coi bộ thương mại cũng nhanh gớm :Smile: )

----------


## Mr.Cloud

Bác vấp ở kho nào thế? Nếu ở SG chắc có khi gặp bác rồi cũng nên.

----------


## Ducnhamxxx

Ngu thì chết

----------


## ktshung

ông Diyodira hứa qua tuần xong đúng 2 năm vẫn chưa thấy đâu. Nhân tiện có ông đào mộ lên nên mình cũng nhắc cái coi ổng nhớ ko

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Sẵn tiện có bác đào lên thì e cũng khơi lên chọc ổng chơi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

Sorry ae, sao quên bén mất tiêu, mai mình gởi vietel nha, bao ship tạ lỗi, bác Vufree chạy qua lấy nhé, ngay ngã tự Phạm Hùng-Tạ Quang Bửu, mời café tạ lỗi
tks

----------

Bongmayquathem, ktshung

----------


## emptyhb

Nếu bác Diyodira còn dư thì để lại cho em mấy bo nhé, inbox em thông tin thanh toán luôn ạ

----------


## Diyodira

Hàng cho 3 bác ở phương xa totdo, bongmay và ktshung
Bấm sẵn cho dây và kèm domono, về hàn dây lên domino rồi test cho sướng

----------

ktshung

----------


## Diyodira

> Nếu bác Diyodira còn dư thì để lại cho em mấy bo nhé, inbox em thông tin thanh toán luôn à


tặng ae mỗi người 1 bo chơi chứ kg bán, mình làm cũng nhiều, sắp hết rồi, nếu bác ở sg thì khi nào tiện đường ghé q8 mình tặng 1 bo về nghiên cứu hay chế cháo

----------


## ktshung

many thanks bác

----------


## ktshung

MÌnh nhận được rồi, cám ơn bác

----------

Diyodira

----------

